# Its been a while since i posted here



## KEFE (Jun 8, 2011)

Its been quite a while. Well heres some recent vids






YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## KEFE (Jun 8, 2011)

most likely no one remembers me though lmao


----------



## minimal (Jun 8, 2011)

good job man.  clean your garage.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh shit.  Here it comes again.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks and its a storage shed lol


----------



## KEFE (Jun 8, 2011)

Right now my lifts are around 345-355 squat,375-400 deadlift and around 285 bench.BW is between 150-155. wrestled 135 a few months ago. qualified for state.Hoping to get bench to 315,squat to 405 and deadlift somewhere above 405 all by august. right now im training using texas method.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 8, 2011)

are you still 12 years old?


----------



## minimal (Jun 8, 2011)

do you always train in low rep?  do you do any high rep / volume training?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice squats you got pretty deep, that's about how I do them too. Actually just got 315x5 myself.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 8, 2011)

Well I use to train in the 3 rep range usually one work set. I dont curl or do a bunch of iso shit.I got injured during the season a few time. Horrible shoulder injury at the beginning of the season then a foot injury that left me barely able to walk. still wrestled through all of it. after the season i was trying to train in low rep range and was still experiencing pain from the seasons injuries. Did 5x5 for a few weeks then switched to texas method in about late april and was seeing good results but i got sick. real sick.recovered from it and still lifted for a week while sick but i was having terrible back pains from the sickness and then once i got over being sick the pain went way and i resumed texas method where i left off.Just reset the numbers for the spreadsheet this week and in 6 weeks i should be repping 275x3 on bench,345x5 squat and 355x5 on deadlift.I like low reps.On the volume days i pause on bench on my last set just for more of a challenge but overall i like texas method more than any other program


----------



## KEFE (Jun 8, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> are you still 12 years old?



nah brag 17 now


----------



## KEFE (Jun 8, 2011)

I really regret not getting a solid program for all the time that i have been lifting.Progress is so much faster with a good program


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 8, 2011)

KEFE said:


> nah brag 17 now


OH shit I do remember you hahaha. I knew that name looked familiar.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 8, 2011)

welcome back kid. nice work. i hope mino sees this and makes a special photoshop appearance. You still a virgin thinking about all the black girls who wanna bang you?


----------



## KEFE (Jun 8, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> welcome back kid. nice work. i hope mino sees this and makes a special photoshop appearance. You still a virgin thinking about all the black girls who wanna bang you?



nah not at all


----------



## KEFE (Jun 8, 2011)

I think im gonna order a ironmag labs shirt.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 9, 2011)

Good to see you back, KEFE.

Stick around. 

How have you been?  What have you been up to?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 9, 2011)

HAHA

Where's the video of you chasing around the lawn mower...or was it a go-cart?

Don't remember, but min0's gif's from the old days were classic.

You still know that one kid who was a couple yrs older than you that used to post here too?


----------



## KEFE (Jun 9, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> HAHA
> 
> Where's the video of you chasing around the lawn mower...or was it a go-cart?
> 
> ...



you talkin about kenwood?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 9, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> HAHA
> 
> Where's the video of you chasing around the lawn mower...or was it a go-cart?
> 
> ...



The kid that took his virginity ?


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 9, 2011)

good strength for only being 155lbs props


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2011)

KEFE said:


> most likely no one remembers me though lmao



I think many of us remember you, where have you been?

nice job on the lifts.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 9, 2011)

Of course we remember our little mascot, you were our little Richard Sandrak.  I still say you could've whipped that kids ass back then....

Does that bum still live behind your house?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 9, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Of course we remember our little mascot, you were our little Richard Sandrak.  I still say you could've whipped that kids ass back then....
> 
> Does that bum still live behind your house?



oh you silly groupie


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 9, 2011)

KEFE said:


> Its been quite a while.




Not long enough. 









Just messin' with you KEFE.  Good job on the squats.  Wish I'd done them that well when I started out.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2011)

Good job Kefe. Good to see you again.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 9, 2011)

KEFE said:


> you talkin about kenwood?



yuh


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2011)

good to see you're sticking with it. a lot of us remember you.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 10, 2011)

Today squatted 320x5 and benched 275x2


----------



## KEFE (Jul 15, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------

